# wertschätzung Radon zr race 8.0 2009



## s0nx (1. August 2012)

Hi,ich wollte euch mal fragen was man für ein radon zr race 8.0 von 2009 noch so ca bekommen könnte?  hier die daten  http://www.bike-freaks.de/news/radon-2009-hardtails/ etwas weiter unten    vielen dank!


----------



## s0nx (2. August 2012)

weiss niemand ungefähr was das bike noch wert sein könnte? oder hat jemand einen tip wo ich besser nach fragen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (2. August 2012)

50% des bezahlten Preises gehen schonmal mindestens runter, da es überhaupt gebraucht ist.
Ohne Fotos ist das schwer zu sagen, da würde ich im schlechtestens Fall nur noch mit 10-20% des Neupreises rechnen, wenn Käufer viel selber machen müssten.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (6. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> 50% des bezahlten Preises gehen schonmal mindestens runter, da es überhaupt gebraucht ist.
> Ohne Fotos ist das schwer zu sagen, da würde ich im schlechtestens Fall nur noch mit 10-20% des Neupreises rechnen, wenn Käufer viel selber machen müssten.



Ja, klar. Demnach ist das Rad also noch 150-300 EUR wert, träum weiter. Für 300 EUR gibts nur einfache, stark gebrauchte MTBs der unteren Baureihen. Für das genannte Rad sollten noch locker 500-650 EUR drin sein, je nach Region und Zustand, den wir nicht kennen.


----------



## hnx (6. August 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Demnach ist das Rad also noch 150-300 EUR wert, träum weiter. Für 300 EUR gibts nur einfache, stark gebrauchte MTBs der unteren Baureihen. Für das genannte Rad sollten noch locker 500-650 EUR drin sein, je nach Region und Zustand, den wir nicht kennen.



Was willst du mitteilen? Bei mir sind 50% von 1499 oberhalb der von dir genannten 500-650.

Wenn das Rad samt Verschleißteile durch ist, will ich wen sehen, der den von dir genannten Preis zahlt.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (6. August 2012)

Wenn es nur das wäre, was Du geschrieben hättest. Du kommst mit 10-20% an ... selbst wenn das Rad alle Verschleissteile durch hätte, wäre es mehr wert. Außerdem stellst Du die These auf, es müssten schon 50% vom Kaufpreis abgezogen werden, nur weil es gebraucht worden ist. Was gibt es da zu erklären? Das ist beides falsch und jeder Gebrauchtmarkt wird Dich eines Besseren belehren können.

Die Wertschätzungen hier im Forum sind teilweise unter aller Kanone, da hat man bald den Verdacht, der Wert wird absichtlich unter die Gürtellinie gedrückt, damit am Ende einer billig einkaufen gehen kann. Das nur als allgemeiner Hinweis, damit bist nicht explizit Du gemeint.


----------



## hnx (6. August 2012)

Das "im schlechtesten Fall" Ã¼berliest du wohl gewissentlich? Die 50% obere Grenze habe ich auch erwÃ¤hnt, da ist natÃ¼rlich tadelloser Zustand aller Teile Vorraussetzung.

Wenn Ã¼berhaupt, dann hast du den Preis gedrÃ¼ckt, wÃ¤hrend ich mit meinen 50% von 1499â¬ Ã¼ber deinen 500-650â¬ liege.

Wir reden hier auch nicht von einem Speiseeis oder sonstigen renommierten Marken, die schon alleine aufgrund des Image Wert lÃ¤nger halten.
Die 50% wÃ¼rde ich sehr wohl als "Pi mal Daumen"-Regel als gÃ¼ltig fÃ¼r 3 Jahre alte RÃ¤der erachten, die von einem Versender kommen.

Am Ende hast du recht bestimmt der Markt den Preis. Mal so als Beispiel, bei mir in der Gegend stand ein '11er Ghost AMR 5900 fÃ¼r unter 900â¬ im Radshop rum, wurde nie verkauft und jetzt dem Kunden zurÃ¼ckgegeben. Optisch war es einwandfrei.


----------

